# Light for Leopard Gecko (night)



## CatWilson (May 24, 2013)

Hi all, this is my first time owning a Lizard and I need help. I have had my Gecko (Stan) for 3 days and he is slowly starting to settle in. He won't come out of his cave unless it is basically pitch black, so viewing him is almost impossible.
I have a VivExotic Repti-Stax Vivarium (2 foot) and I am totally confused about which light and fitting I should get.

Thank you for any advice

Cat


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

CatWilson said:


> Hi all, this is my first time owning a Lizard and I need help. I have had my Gecko (Stan) for 3 days and he is slowly starting to settle in. He won't come out of his cave unless it is basically pitch black, so viewing him is almost impossible.
> I have a VivExotic Repti-Stax Vivarium (2 foot) and I am totally confused about which light and fitting I should get.
> 
> Thank you for any advice
> ...


For night time?? In my opinion, none 
When he settles in, he may start coming out earlier so you can see him more, early morning and just before bed 
-Luke


----------



## Deano c (Jun 26, 2012)

I wouldn't mess with him too much until he setttle's in i would give him a couple of week's, i think they can see most light but mine don't seem to mind a light with a red filter over the lens, hope this helps :2thumb:


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

As above, give him time to settle.

Options you have in the future are a red heat bulb, as leos cant see red light so it doesnt disturb them - you'd just need to get the temps right and possibly turn off the other heat source.

I've just got one of these

Arcadia Vivarium Moonlight LED system | Swell Reptiles

Which makes the viv look like










Taken before it was totally dark but you get the idea.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr Chad said:


> As above, give him time to settle.
> 
> Options you have in the future are a red heat bulb, as leos cant see red light so it doesnt disturb them - you'd just need to get the temps right and possibly turn off the other heat source.
> 
> ...


Leo's can see red light, just not as bright as we can

-Luke


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

ChelsNLuke said:


> Leo's can see red light, just not as bright as we can
> 
> -Luke


I've been misinformed then, I was advised it was on a spectrum they couldnt see.

Thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr Chad said:


> I've been misinformed then, I was advised it was on a spectrum they couldnt see.
> 
> Thanks for the info :2thumb:


Well strictly speaking I'm not sure it's been proven either way, I just go on what experience I have, and that is when there is no light on at night, they're always out, with a red spectrum they still stayed inside, I think LED's may make a difference there though! 

-Luke


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

My viv holds the temp really well so I turn the red lamp right down and night so it only comes on if it really drops a good few degrees.

Just leave them with the moonglow LED, they seem really active with is and its super easy to see them.


----------



## ChelsNLuke (Jun 23, 2012)

Mr Chad said:


> My viv holds the temp really well so I turn the red lamp right down and night so it only comes on if it really drops a good few degrees.
> 
> Just leave them with the moonglow LED, they seem really active with is and its super easy to see them.


Yeah those arcadia moonlight set ups are sweet, may get some at some point 

We use heat mats for ours leo's for the day but use arcadia UV 

-Luke


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Mr Chad said:


> As above, give him time to settle.
> 
> Options you have in the future are a red heat bulb, as leos cant see red light so it doesnt disturb them - you'd just need to get the temps right and possibly turn off the other heat source.
> 
> ...


Same as chad the arcadia moonlight LED strip!  



As you can see he's not bothered about the light at all just wanting cuddles..:lol2:

Bret.


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

CatWilson - welcome to RFUK and many congrats on getting your Leo. This is early days. Your leo will hide as he/she will be scared for the time being - but as time goes on they will acclimatise and lose their fear. Leos can see red light but, as said above, it is not as scary to them as daylight. You will find that as time goes on your Leo will come out in the evening and morning for you to watch.


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

CatWilson said:


> Hi all, this is my first time owning a Lizard and I need help. I have had my Gecko (Stan) for 3 days and he is slowly starting to settle in. He won't come out of his cave unless it is basically pitch black, so viewing him is almost impossible.
> I have a VivExotic Repti-Stax Vivarium (2 foot) and I am totally confused about which light and fitting I should get.
> 
> Thank you for any advice
> ...




Hi Cat,Could you give a bit of info on your set up please.

Number of hides and where they are placed?
Do you have a moist hide?
Are you using a heat mat?
Do you have a thermostat?
What are the temperatures from the cool side and the hot side?
Have you got digital thermometers?
What substrate are you using?
Have you got some pure calcium powder and some multi vitamin powder?


----------



## CatWilson (May 24, 2013)

Number of hides and where they are placed? He has 3 hides (1 coconut, one half wooden bridge and a cave.)
Do you have a moist hide? His cave is his moist hide.
Are you using a heat mat? He has a heat mat to the one side of his viv (his cave is half on it)
Do you have a thermostat? Yes
What are the temperatures from the cool side and the hot side? his hot side is between 28 - 31.
Have you got digital thermometers? Yes
What substrate are you using? Currently using reptile carpet whilst searching for slate.
Have you got some pure calcium powder and some multi vitamin powder? Yes


----------



## BretJordan (Apr 9, 2013)

Try raising temps to around 33ish And is his moist hide half on the warm and cold part of the viv? 

Bret.

EDIT: Sorry I saw you said it was half on sorry! :')


----------



## CatWilson (May 24, 2013)

My thermostat only goes up to 32 (it is on max) I think the heat is escaping out of the bottom on the viv at the moment so I will be getting a polystyrene tile to go under it when I have some tiles. Fingers crossed this will help!


----------



## littlefoot (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi,what thermostat have you got? Has he got a dry cave on his heat mat also? They need a dry cave on the mat and a dry cave in the cool end and the moist hide half on the mat(which he has).They feel safer inside caves so he may not use the others at all and stay in his moist hide all the time which isn't great really.So maybe you could get another cave and have a dry one on the heat mat.Only a suggestion and just trying to help you and your gecko.


----------



## CatWilson (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, I may move is little wooden hide/bridge onto his heat mat. He was watching me last night but went back into his cave whenever I moved.:roll:


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

Here's a better pic of it in the dark










and bernie just chilling


----------



## CatWilson (May 24, 2013)

what tiles do you have in your viv?


----------



## Mr Chad (Feb 25, 2013)

CatWilson said:


> what tiles do you have in your viv?


Its just some normal bathroom/kitchen lino (non sticky back kind) super easy to clean.

Just take out, wipe down and then sweep and disinfect underneath. I've used sand, repti-carpet and lino and this is by far the best.


----------



## stokiereptile (Jun 21, 2011)

We don't use any lights at night just during the day for heat. The room our reptiles are in gets a full day of natural light, so when it gets dark we just leave it dark. It gives the, a good day/night cycle. 
As for the timidness all our lizards took a good while to settle in and venture out and about. They're all fearless now lol
As for substrate we've had them on a veggie based desert substrate. Keeps heat in well and great to spot clean.


----------



## Deano c (Jun 26, 2012)

CatWilson said:


> My thermostat only goes up to 32 (it is on max) I think the heat is escaping out of the bottom on the viv at the moment so I will be getting a polystyrene tile to go under it when I have some tiles. Fingers crossed this will help!


I don't know what type or thermometer you have but i would recommend a infrared digital thermometer for a more accurate reading on the ground, sorry if you already have one, hope this helps.


----------

